# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Solidoodle 2 3D Printer - Thoughts?

## MyManJan

Does anyone here have the Solidoodle 3D Printer.  Apparently it starts at only $499.  Not a bad price for something that seems to work really well.  What are your thoughts?  Is it worth it?

----------


## Eddie

That's correct.  The Solidoodle 2 is $499.  There is however now a 3rd Generation out; the Solidoodle 3.  It runs for $799, and has a few nice upgrades.  


The Solidoodle line is a good line of 3D Printers.  I would definitely suggest it.

Ed

----------


## 3dman

I have a buddy that has the Solidoodle 2 and he loves it.  It's crazy some of the stuff he makes.

----------


## Eddie

The Solidoodle is certainly one of the more popular models on the market.  I can't profess that it is the best, but it is a sure darn good one.
Ed

----------


## DerekPeterson

And now there is a Solidoodle 4.  I'd probably opt for the 3, if you are a beginner though.

----------


## Mcbride19

I have a SD2 and it makes good prints ! also it isn't an expensive printer   :Wink:

----------


## MartinPoets

Solidoodle is a great printer for the price. You get more than you pay for in my opinion.  I'd probably go for the Solidoodle 3 or 4 at this point though.

----------


## DerekPeterson

The SD 2 is a decent printer, especially considering the price.  Now with the SD4 out, you may want to consider the SD 3 rather than the 2.

----------


## 3dfilemarket

I have a solidoodle 2 and it's amazing for the price they sell it at. Best investment I have made!!!

----------

